# Help getting Logitech F310 joystick working [solved]

## tenspd137

Hi all -

I have a Logitech F310 joystick I am trying to get to work.  It is recognized:

lsusb

```

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046d:c21d Logitech, Inc. F310 Gamepad [XInput Mode]

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 138a:0018 Validity Sensors, Inc. 

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 064e:d281 Suyin Corp. 

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 03f0:a407 Hewlett-Packard 

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 8086:0189 Intel Corp. 

```

followed the instructions at http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Joystick, so all the correct kernel settings are checked (I believe), but I get no /dev/input/js entries.  Anyone have any ideas?  Do I need to do something with udev?

Thanks for any help!Last edited by tenspd137 on Sat Sep 08, 2012 10:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## roravun

I do not think lsusb output is an evidence of your joystick being recognized. You can plug any device, and you will see proper name, thanks to  ID translation. (If you are curious, look here: http://www.linux-usb.org/usb.ids  :Wink:  )

You should look at dmesg output, to see if the kernel loads HID modules etc.

----------

## tenspd137

Figured it out - the key is the XInput mode - it uses the xpad module, not any of the logitech ones.

----------

